# RecipeDB - Devil G's BGSA



## 3GumsBrewing (19/2/08)

Devil G's BGSA  Ale - Belgian Strong Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 90min mash at 65°90min BoilPitch 2000ml starter @ 18°, let it rise to 28° over one week. Makes a vast difference from keeping it at 18° constantly.Carbonate to 4 volumes.This is one of my 3 'always availble' house beers!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg Weyermann Pilsner     1.5 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      64 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 90mins)       Yeast     2000 ml White Labs WLP570 - Belgian Golden Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         19L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.089 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.02 (calc)   Bitterness 28.2 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 9.05%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 19L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 14 days


----------



## sah (19/2/08)

Hi DK,

Have you tried an Australian pils malt?

Scott


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (20/2/08)

Yep, and got to say that it was just as good! :icon_drool2: 
My tastes aren't that refined that I can pick the difference between malts, I usually go for what is on special/the lowest price at the time I buy my ingredients.
I really think the temp control and the correct yeast is the secret to this one.

Cheers
DK


----------

